# My mom died today



## Maybe1stBaby

I am shell-shocked. I really could use a hug. She was a single mom, and I don't have any siblings. I'm an only child. I'm now trying to book my flight home. My first u/s is tomorrow, so I hope to leave after that. Both of my grandparents outlived her.

I can't believe I wasn't there.

Unlike FOB (who lied about having a daughter who died), this is all too real. I'm reaching out to God, I know He never gives you more than you can handle, but it seems to me that life is throwing me a lot of curveballs all at once.


----------



## sparklebunny

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hancake100

So sorry to hear your sad news hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sushai

So sorry darl!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

:hugs:
i no how it feels to lose someone while being pregnant. 
i try and believe we all have a date on our heads and everything happens for a reason but it can be so hard to try and see why these awful things happen.

if u need a chat feel free to PM me xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: so so sorry hun x


----------



## isil

big :hug:


----------



## teal

I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## v2007

I am so sorry. 

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry: My God I am so sorry. I can't even imagine how you feel and being pregnant also, it breaks my heart . Sending love and many prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilvmylbug

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## billy2mm

i am so so sorry for your loss hunny! :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Im so sorry hun. Nothing I can say will make you feel any better but just wanted to say we are thinking of you.


----------



## laura1991

:hugs: im so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## frankyzw

:hug:


----------



## Chocciebutton

So sorry to hear this, hope you can find the strength to cope from somewhere :hugs:


----------



## Newdreemz

Im so sorry! Church has really helped me get thru so many devastating blows in my life. I hope you heal soon...hugz


----------



## mommy43

i also think things happen for a reason but thats so hard to believe when u loose someone 
you must be a very strong person take one day at a time stay strong :hugs:
sorry for your loss


----------



## Mumtobe20

Im so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: x x


----------



## ~RedLily~

I am so so sorry! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Maybe1stBaby

A great big thank you to everyone. I flew back to Chicago almost immediately and I'm currently overwhelmed with dealing with planning the memorial and going through her stuff (she was a hoarder), in between visits from family, friends, and church members. I'm really amazed how many people have called, written cards, sent over food, and just sent their love and prayers.

I know a lot of people belong to my grandmother's church; she has a personality like Mother Teresa, so it's really nice to see them taking care of her during this time.

I feel for my grandfather who is shutting off his grief, and handling it alone, and immersing himself in work and anger, but he's a man...and I guess people grieve differently.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this board. Seriously in all of the brouhahaha, it has warmed my heart to think that total strangers have sent their compassionate kind thoughts and support in my direction. If I don't respond directly for a while or don't respond to threads/posts for a while, just know I'm really overwhelmed with all of the major life events going on and the stress and m/s of this pregnancy.


----------



## MrsKippling

:hugs: sorry for you loss xxx


----------

